# My first slaughter/butcher; hanging?



## Boerdom (Dec 16, 2016)

We started with two bottle babies last December, added a young doe ready for breeding in a few months and a pregnant doe that gave us twin bucklings two weeks ago (all Boers). 

Sadly, one of the bottle babies died, but the other is coming up on time to butcher. I've read a lot and watched a bunch of You Tube videos and feel fairly comfortable with things, but one question remains.

All my hunter friends talk about hanging a carcass for aging before cutting and wrapping. But I *think* I read somewhere that goat meat doesn't need aging, that you can go from slaughter through to wrapping all in one continuous process. 

If it needs to hang I'll wait until the weather cools down because even here in western OR our daytime highs are into the 80's. 
Word??


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Our family does a little of both. We take the loin the day of slaughter. Then hang the meat for 3 days. It cuts easier when its chilled.

Sent from my SM-J700T using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It all depends on how hungry you are. I too have heard it being done either way. All meat must be chilled before cut & wrap.
Our butcher hangs about four days.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I know nothing about butchering, but we have a wether that will be for that purpose in the next week and a half. I'm sure he will go from being butchered - straight to a pot of seasonings/herbs/etc. = goat tacos.
I'm just wondering though, if you do it yourself and want to cut and wrap the meat, and you don't have a cool place to do it. Then... how do you do it? I've heard aging does make it taste better. 
The goat meat I've had in the past a couple of times I honestly wasn't a fan of because I thought it tasted a bit gamey. But one time it didn't have that flavor and I really liked it. I am super, super picky about meat. However, my husband and kids love goat meat.
I did make goat meatballs thanks to a recipe a friend shared with me. Took it in for a food tasting/guessing what it is 4-H meeting, and they were a hit! I'd love to make them again for pasta


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I have aged it 7 days and 3 days, and found no difference. If I absolutly had to cut and wrap on day of slaughter, I would do big pieces then break down later when the meat is firm. The meat must be cool all the way befor freezing. 
As far as the goaty taste, I find if I remove every speck of goat fat before cooking it tastes better. 
Since we also have pigs, I use pork fat when needed.

Sent from my SM-J700T using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

HoosierShadow said:


> I'm just wondering though, if you do it yourself and want to cut and wrap the meat, and you don't have a cool place to do it. Then... how do you do it? I've heard aging does make it taste better.


We usually kill, gut, skin, remove excess fat and remove the lower big bones (knee down on the front, hock down on the back) then halve down the backbone before putting in a cooler with ice. We drain the water and add new ice as it melts. The goats we've done recently haven't been huge and, fold up nicely to fit into a large cooler. We like to age at least a couple days but haven't done an aging vs flavor test. I just know with our chickens and turkeys it has to be a couple days for best meat flavor and consistency.

We've also found that the fat is what makes it "goaty" tasting. Remove as much as possible when cutting and wrapping.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much I appreciate it! I'll tell my husband what you've said and have him try it that way.


----------

